# CAN ANYONE IDENTIFY THE MAKER. YEAR and/or MODEL - circa 1920 bike



## lorne-shields (Nov 1, 2016)

Greetings.

Can anyone please help me in identifying this bicycle?  It appears to be a Racycle. The FRAME is double tubed at the 3 main tubes of the Triangle. 

Any assistance will be appreciated.   

Thanks

Lorne Shields


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 1, 2016)

I have never seen a Miami--or any other frame like that although chain ring and sprocket do appear to be Racycle? Odd one for sure. V/r Shawn


----------



## corbettclassics (Nov 1, 2016)

Hi Lorne …… that's a Racycle.  I have an artice or something on it.  I'll look for it ..

Stand by


----------



## corbettclassics (Nov 1, 2016)

I have an article somewhere on it but will have to look more through the archives.

In the meantime, here is a picture ad of the bike you're talking about >


----------



## corbettclassics (Nov 1, 2016)

I believe the bike you're showing Lorne may have had the fork changed out.  I think this is the fork in
the previous photo I showed that has the spring fork. I'm not positive but I think this is the correct fork.


----------



## corbettclassics (Nov 1, 2016)

Sorry Lorne, not much said about it but here is the article I was thinking about.

Enjoy,
Bill


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 1, 2016)

corbettclassics said:


> Sorry Lorne, not much said about it but here is the article I was thinking about.
> 
> Enjoy,
> Bill
> ...




What year is this from? V/r Shawn


----------



## corbettclassics (Nov 1, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> What year is this from? V/r Shawn




I believe it is 1904.  They talk about the bike on the far right side of the article.  They mention the tubing etc..


----------



## locomotion (Nov 1, 2016)

corbettclassics said:


> I believe the bike you're showing Lorne may have had the fork changed out.  I think this is the fork in
> the previous photo I showed that has the spring fork. I'm not positive but I think this is the correct fork.
> 
> View attachment 377794




his bike might have the correct fork as your article says the "spring" fork is "sold only as an extra" for $5
this is one cool bicycle


----------



## corbettclassics (Nov 1, 2016)

locomotion said:


> his bike might have the correct fork as your article says the "spring" fork is "sold only as an extra" for $5
> this is one cool bicycle



Yes, it does say though that the new bike comes fitted with the spring fork.  Looks to me that it came with it but who knows.
Need more reading material on this machine.  Catalogue maybe!


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 1, 2016)

Wow that's one rare and $$$$ bike first one for me


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Nov 15, 2016)

Fork optional






http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/1907-1908/1903-racycle-pacemaker-cushion-frame-spring-fork/


----------



## Esteban32696 (Nov 19, 2016)

WHEW!!


----------



## lorne-shields (Dec 12, 2016)

THANKS Everyone for your input.  I am now very comfortable with the replies and will print the article to accompany my photo.  It is earlier than I had thought and that proves quite useful.  Best wishes to one and all.  Lorne Shields


----------

